# Swaps/trades



## kittycat17 (Jun 13, 2017)

I've heard stories on here that swaps/trades is how hobbyists would add new animals into there collections. But nowadays it is something that I very rarely have heard of happening. If at all. 
Do you guys think this is purely because of the way the hobby has become (the newbies who are in it for a quick $$) 
Or is it more due to SV and borna virus' and not being able to guarantee new animals are clean? 

I would love to add some new additions to my collection and branch out into some new species (as I only keep Morelia spilota mcdowelli and Morelia spilota metcalfei) but can't do so until I move some of my hatchlings to new homes and I don't want to get rid of them to just whoever either!! But trading would be a good option  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 13, 2017)

I have swapped lizards before. But it does tend to be fairly uncommon these days, in my experience anyway. Sometimes when I'm looking to acquire new reptiles I'll offer to trade or swap species/individuals that I'm looking to move on. I find it preferable to selling as it's easier, and in most cases both parties are happy with the outcome. I'm not sure why it doesn't happen much these days. Most people, I find, prefer cash, or are simply cutting back on their collection, or getting out of reptiles altogether. Sometimes people are just not interested in the species or individuals that are being offered.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 13, 2017)

While swaps and trades are a good thing IMO, I've lost count of how many iphones or playstations I've been offered for reptiles, lol.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 13, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> While swaps and trades are a good thing IMO, I've lost count of how many iphones or playstations I've been offered for reptiles, lol.



Hahaaa that is a fair point!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 13, 2017)

I think a lot of it just comes down to ones circle of friends and associates. In my circle we don't swap a lot these days more so just give each other species that we no longer want and/or have friends that are looking for specific animals. In the latter case, if one of us doesn't have the animals at hand we usually know someone who does and who is willing to either swap or give them away. Basically it's a case of what goes around comes around. I get offered all sorts of stuff from Antaresia to Tais and Pygmy Monitors but haven't got the time or set up for most these days. Knocked back some nice Tristis, Diamonds, Adders and Tais recently but accepted three Ackies and a beautiful Collets that I just couldn't say no to...lol. Last year I gave a clutch of Red Bellied Blacks away to friends who were looking for some for other friends so they could upgrade to keeping vens. A couple of nice Coastal Morelia and Beardeds went to my daughter's boyfriend and his cousin a little while ago and some nice Shinglebacks went to a mate in Inverell a while back who I knew that was looking to introduce some new genetics to his lot. I knew the climate here in Bellingen wouldn't be any good for keeping them outdoors (as they were used to) and I didn't want to bring them home with me so when I offered them to him before I moved back.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 13, 2017)

I still get offered swaps from time to time.
As PF said the electronics are the common offer but I personally think its often junk or stolen property which is why I won't have a bar of it.
Only animals I get offered are either mutts, (cross breeds) or 12 year old + carpets that haven't been well looked after. 

If a breeder came in with an offer for animals of interest i would be reasonably happy to consider a trade.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would be more than happy for any one on here to be the owners of any of my Coastal hatchlings hahaaa but there not interesting anymore  (well they are to me) 
I've got some great breeding pairs lined up for next season with a mate that will be interesting regarding the polygenic nature of stripes  and I already have many friends lining up for those hatchlings (from snakes that arnt even up to size yet mind you hahaaa) 

I wish the hobby where more like the 'good ol days' it seemed much more like a fun hobby to be in  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MzJen (Jun 13, 2017)

I would gladly take one of your coastals KC17  
I'm not sure about swaps in West Aus due to the licensing issues ( although I'll assume that it is similar in other states )
I have seen a few " snake for Xbox " type posts recently on Facebook


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 13, 2017)

MzJen said:


> I would gladly take one of your coastals KC17
> I'm not sure about swaps in West Aus due to the licensing issues ( although I'll assume that it is similar in other states )
> I have seen a few " snake for Xbox " type posts recently on Facebook



That is very true the licensing is diff in some states!! 
Yeah those animals for Xbox/phones are the worst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 13, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> While swaps and trades are a good thing IMO, I've lost count of how many iphones or playstations I've been offered for reptiles, lol.



Oh I don't know, I wouldn't mind someone offering me a PS4 Pro with 1TB storage, or perhaps a nice camera! I know people offering electronics can be common but I've never had such offers!


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 14, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Oh I don't know, I wouldn't mind someone offering me a PS4 Pro with 1TB storage, or perhaps a nice camera! I know people offering electronics can be common but I've never had such offers!



I've got a Xbox 360 with three games and a broken controller I can swap you Oshkii.....


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 14, 2017)

As Pauls_Pythons said, those offers of electronics are more than likely either stolen or broken in some way. I think the most unusual offer I've heard of is a friend of mine was offered marijuana for a pair of Gammon Ranges pythons.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 14, 2017)

Dont write everyone off as thieves pinefamily and Pauls_Pythons. Yes some may be stolen but it all depends on the area you live in. People buy things like games consoles, phones and the like and either lose interest or update and just have them sitting there doing nothing. I have seen some pretty amazing swaps take place on a car forum for vehicles, it is generally the younger crowd that do it.

The strangest I have ever heard of was the two kids that started with a pet rock and over a period of time managed to swap all the way up to a house. That was more out of generosity than anything, 'one mans trash is another mans treasure' so to speak.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm not categorizing at all, what you say is true. However, it has been my experience that too often people try and pass off "damaged" products as being in good nick, whether as a trade for reptiles (which personally I wouldn't be interested in), or as a straight sale. Having said that, I see nothing wrong with barter economics as such.
Just my own opinion, and call me old fashioned or whatever, but I think someone wanting to trade for an animal is devaluing that animal. I would always worry that they wouldn't have the same level of care and concern for its well being.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 14, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Dont write everyone off as thieves pinefamily and Pauls_Pythons. Yes some may be stolen but it all depends on the area you live in. People buy things like games consoles, phones and the like and either lose interest or update and just have them sitting there doing nothing. I have seen some pretty amazing swaps take place on a car forum for vehicles, it is generally the younger crowd that do it.
> 
> The strangest I have ever heard of was the two kids that started with a pet rock and over a period of time managed to swap all the way up to a house. That was more out of generosity than anything, 'one mans trash is another mans treasure' so to speak.




I'm not classing anyone in the category but how do I know one from the other? Does the thief have a tattoo so I can recognise him?
Best option in my mind is to steer clear of everything non herp related so no one gets treated any differently.


----------



## Wally (Jun 14, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> I think a lot of it just comes down to ones circle of friends and associates. In my circle we don't swap a lot these days more so just give each other species that we no longer want and/or have friends that are looking for specific animals. In the latter case, if one of us doesn't have the animals at hand we usually know someone who does and who is willing to either swap or give them away. Basically it's a case of what goes around comes around. I get offered all sorts of stuff from Antaresia to Tais and Pygmy Monitors but haven't got the time or set up for most these days. Knocked back some nice Tristis, Diamonds, Adders and Tais recently but accepted three Ackies and a beautiful Collets that I just couldn't say no to...lol. Last year I gave a clutch of Red Bellied Blacks away to friends who were looking for some for other friends so they could upgrade to keeping vens. A couple of nice Coastal Morelia and Beardeds went to my daughter's boyfriend and his cousin a little while ago and some nice Shinglebacks went to a mate in Inverell a while back who I knew that was looking to introduce some new genetics to his lot. I knew the climate here in Bellingen wouldn't be any good for keeping them outdoors (as they were used to) and I didn't want to bring them home with me so when I offered them to him before I moved back.



Spot on George. And I'd make an exception for a good looking Collets any day of the week too.


----------



## icuucme2 (Jun 18, 2017)

a friend and myself we have a facebook page for reptiles for sale and trades for our local area, I breed a large supply of rats and I have traded a lot of rats for most of my 8 snakes. rats aint cheap these days and I sell em a bit cheaper either live or frozen whatever they want. at the moment I have about 150 growing on young rats I soon will have 30 odd breeding females so this will increase my numbers I have many orders that I cant keep up with lol so what im trying to say is it depends on whats being offered to trade not everyone can/allowed to breed rats and mice, I've just started to breed mice as well now


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 18, 2017)

icuucme2 said:


> a friend and myself we have a facebook page for reptiles for sale and trades for our local area, I breed a large supply of rats and I have traded a lot of rats for most of my 8 snakes. rats aint cheap these days and I sell em a bit cheaper either live or frozen whatever they want. at the moment I have about 150 growing on young rats I soon will have 30 odd breeding females so this will increase my numbers I have many orders that I cant keep up with lol so what im trying to say is it depends on whats being offered to trade not everyone can/allowed to breed rats and mice, I've just started to breed mice as well now



That's an interesting thought! I'm always after rats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icuucme2 (Jun 18, 2017)

well it gives me snakes I want and it saves money to the owner of the snakes to swap for food its a win win


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 20, 2017)

Unfortunately, the hobby is so big now (and full of people who don't know how to look after their animals) that swapping, trading and buying increases the risk of bringing home diseases and mites. That is a serious downside of the hobby. The circles George was talking about is about the only solution to keep your collection safe. JMO


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Waterrat said:


> Unfortunately, the hobby is so big now (and full of people who don't know how to look after their animals) that swapping, trading and buying increases the risk of bringing home diseases and mites. That is a serious downside of the hobby. The circles George was talking about is about the only solution to keep your collection safe. JMO



Yeah I hear ya 
So many issues these days let alone the scary viruses out there that a lot of people don't seem to care about
I've got 2 good mates and between us we have some pretty sweet animals to work with in the next few years 
Both of them are newer to the hobby and haven't bred before so I'm going to help them out with tips for incubation, eggs, getting hatchies feeding etc  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 2, 2017)

I tend to swap more than i sell these days. Sick of low ballers and i have enough ipads. To be honest the last couple of animals I've given out on loans to people i know rather than sell.
Frillys and monitors mainly 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 4, 2017)

I personally wouldn't swap or trade any reptile... unlike mammals, reptiles can hide health issues and traits for a very long time. It rarely or if ever happens in the turtle scene, with turtles, the serious keepers, they really want to know exactly what they have and that can be almost impossible in the _Emydura _complex unless you know the entire history of where your turtles came from. With so many irresponsible and or uneducated back yard breeders crossing lines. Murrays, Krefft's, Brisbane river, Clarence, Hunter, Macleay River turtles can all crossbreed if kept together and produce mongrel clutches with no genetic integrity whatsoever. Many turtles also have a generation length of 10,15-20 years meaning they will not breed for that long, so it's a long time to wait to find out what you thought you had is now a big goose egg.. An adult female turtle can produce viable eggs for 4 consecutive seasons from a single mating and a single clutch can have up to 5 separate fathers. Once a turtle's genetics are compromised, it's irreversible. Macleays for example are the smallest Australian species in captivity with males averaging 12-14cm Straight Carapace length and females around 16cm, I once saw a person trying to sell yearling "Macleays" that were 23cm! What a joke. They'd obviously been crossed with Murrays and were HUGE! 
No trades or swaps for me.


----------

